
Why PC gamers pirate - vermilingua
http://www.pcgamer.com/pc-piracy-survey-results-35-percent-of-pc-gamers-pirate/
======
setra
TLDR: Game disribution platforms besides steam are horrible to deal with, and
dowloading from the bay is faster. Not to mention its free.

